# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Серийное производство летающих машин начнется в 2011 году

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


ВАШИНГТОН, 25 августа. Вполне возможно, что еще одна выдумка фантастов станет реальностью. Компания Terrafugia обещает начать серийное производство способного подниматься в небо авто уже в 2011 году.

В настоящее время подобные разработки пока еще только ведутся, хотя и довольно активно. Правда, сами производители машин, способных парить над землей, уверяют, что их «детища» очень скоро станут повседневной реальностью и будут доступны потребителю, сообщает InnovaNews.

Таким образом, это произойдет даже быстрее, чем могли предположить писатели и сценаристы, специализирующиеся на фантастике. Ведь даже в нашумевшем фильме «Назад в будущее» наземные транспортные средства оторвались от земли лишь в 2015 году.

Пока непонятно, мечтают ли сами автовладельцы, чтобы их родная машина в один прекрасный день взмыла в небеса, словно птица. Однако, простаивая в многочасовых пробках, водители крупных городов уж точно от такой перспективы не отказались бы. Первым владельцем летающей машины стал американец.

Мечта фантаста получила название Transition. Модель представляет собой двухместный аппарат, который может без проблем передвигаться как по земле, так и по воздуху. Особую же гордость производителей вызывает максимальная быстрая трансформация чудо-машины. Так, на то, чтобы свернуть крылья, ей понадобится не более 30 секунд. При этом от водителя потребуется только нажать соответствующую кнопку.

Изначально именно эта проблема не давала компании возможность говорить о серийном запуске модели самолетомобиля. Согласитесь, загнать в стандартный гараж транспортное средство с распущенными крыльями – непростая задача. Но разработчикам все же удалось разрешить ситуацию.

Первый самолетомобиль сочетает в себе свойства спортивного авто и самолета. Совершить взлет он может прямо с трассы и работает на обычном бензине. Процесс его заправки ничем не отличается от тех действий, которые проводит владелец обыкновенного автомобиля на АЗС. Максимальная скорость чудо-машины в воздухе составляет около 190 км/ч. При этом она способна преодолеть 640 километров воздушного пути без подзаправки. После приземления у авто складываются крылья и он становится полноправным участником уже дорожного движения.

Отзывы автовладельцев об этом достижении науки и техники пока еще самые разные. Кто-то пребывает в неописуемом восторге, предвкушая воздушные и наземные турне в одном флаконе, другие смотрят на все это скептически. Многим непонятно, какой смысл приделывать машине крылья, если самолет уже давно изобретен. Напоним, такие точно сомнения были и по поводу мобильных телефонов с функцией Интернета.

Кстати, сегодня его стоимость равняется практически $200 тыс. Компания планирует выпускать не более 200 экземпляров в год.

----------


## Sanych

Как в гараж загонять такую штукену интересно.

----------


## Irina

Так вроде крылья полностью складываются. Ну а если с лёту, то видимо потом некому будет этого делать и не начем)))

----------

